# Proud of this girl!!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is my almost five month old commercial doe kid. She is out of a Status Quo son. I'm just so proud of her and how she is maturing.

Hopefully were off to a good star with our little two doe herd! Feel free to give your opinion on her.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Love her! I too have a two doe herd I'm starting out with. Ones out of Primo. I really like your does structure


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she ever strikingly feminine!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I may be a dairy breeder, but boy is that girl striking. Love her structure.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!  I absolutely love her front. I so want a Boer with a front like that... 

*Almost* 5 months old? Geez she's big too!  

If she needs a new home, I've got first dibs ok?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I call second dibs!  lol!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ha! Well, I guess you can have first dibs... as you live a LOT closer to her than I do!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you guys so much! Your comments mean alot! I think she's pretty but of course, I may be a little bias since I own her. 

I don't think she will ever need a new home lol but if she does I will let y'all know first for sure


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> GORGEOUS!!!  I absolutely love her front. I so want a Boer with a front like that...
> 
> *Almost* 5 months old? Geez she's big too!
> 
> If she needs a new home, I've got first dibs ok?


Yes, she'll be five months old in a week. She's just as big as my 93lb wether. I'm taking her to a commercial show in a couple weeks so she'll get weighed there. I'm betting she's close to 100lbs.

I think I need more does now lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She's really pretty Dani you should be proud


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice! You have every right to be proud!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Yes, she'll be five months old in a week. She's just as big as my 93lb wether. I'm taking her to a commercial show in a couple weeks so she'll get weighed there. I'm betting she's close to 100lbs.
> 
> I think I need more does now lol


What show are you going to?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! 

She's going to our county fair show and and commercial show at the state fair. She isn't registered due to teat structure not being ABGA acceptable.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh I gotcha. She would have done good too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------

